

Mt Gox acquisition? - stusmall

Loading their page this morning yielded:<p>&lt;html&gt;
	&lt;head&gt;
		&lt;title&gt;MtGox.com&lt;&#x2F;title&gt;
	&lt;&#x2F;head&gt;
	&lt;body&gt;
		&lt;!-- put announce for mtgox acq here --&gt;
	&lt;&#x2F;body&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;html&gt;<p>Is this comment new?
======
Oatary
They were just preparing for this announcement:
[https://www.mtgox.com/](https://www.mtgox.com/)

